# Happy Sysadmin Day!



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2012)

> A sysadmin unpacked the server for this website from its box, installed an operating system, patched it for security, made sure the power and air conditioning was working in the server room, monitored it for stability, set up the software, and kept backups in case anything went wrong. All to serve this webpage.



http://sysadminday.com/


----------



## quintessence (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy SAAD :beergrin


----------



## copypaiste (Jul 27, 2012)

Cheers, sysadmin people! :beer


----------

